# Good Paint Shop in Houston



## 1svt2nv (Jun 8, 2006)

Sup yall new to the site 

I have a 2001 mustang cobra and i need a paint job bad.... Lookin for a trust worthy shop around town that does quality coustom paint job.. Dont no if i want to spray it some kind of gloss (candy) or just paint it back to back....  
If i could some shop names and #'s that would be great thanks for the help guys..


Ps. Also ive heard on many south side (h-town) songs about IKE Does he even exsits and if he does whats his no... and where is his shop....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1svt2nv_@Jun 8 2006, 02:02 PM~5574426
> *..
> Ps. Also ive heard on many south side (h-town) songs about IKE Does he even exsits and if he does whats his no... and where is his shop....
> *


probably thinking of Lil Ike. if so, yes he exists.. and yes, i've heard nothing but good things of his work. seen some nice cars roll out of there. 

Lil Ike's Auto Collision
(713) 921-0088
7110 Avenue C
Houston, TX 77011


----------



## 1svt2nv (Jun 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

One guy I know...I seen some of his work. He put a skyline conversion (rear) on a legend. It looked good. 

Julio Garcia
OMD Paint and Body Shop
Ph: (832) 715-2653
837 Barbaramae
Houston, TX 77015


----------



## 1svt2nv (Jun 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

SIK713.he has a topic in here


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jul 27 2010, 06:25 PM~18157570
> *SIK713.he has a topic in here
> *


x62


----------



## TheThrowedMex (Jun 20, 2010)

SIC713!?.thats Ike?.but isnt he in 3rd Coast Customs?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

No.I'm not ike.. I'm just a painter from houston..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

3rd coast is eddie. he is cheaper
281.931.0500


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Jay at belfort auto if you want GLASS!


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2010, 08:02 PM~18202335
> *No.I'm not ike.. I'm just a painter from houston..
> *


and a good one


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Aug 2 2010, 04:30 PM~18209605
> *and a good one
> *


some will say


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheThrowedMex_@Aug 1 2010, 07:57 PM~18202296
> *SIC713!?.thats Ike?.but isnt he in 3rd Coast Customs?
> *


Ike starts off @ 6500 on kandys 
3rdcoast customs Eddie at 4500 on kandys
but SIC713 gets down to not sure on his prieces but Im sure its not that much 
theres also Kandy and Bags on tidwell my cuz got sprayed there they do real good work about 4000 on kandy there.


----------

